# Shakedown in the Swamp



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

My latest automaton project is finally completed (well 99% anyway) so I can now share it with you. :dance3: As you can see, you can't proceed farther into the swamp where this shack is located without paying a toll.










You put up your coin, push the lever ... and the toll taker comes out of the shack and takes your coin. Once inside, he drops the coin through the floor into a barrel under building. NOT paying the toll would be risky as you can tell by the shotgun.










The mechanics look simple but it was a long hard struggle getting there. I have attached a pdf with full info about how it works and how it was built (you can also view the pdf on-line here).


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Oliver,another great job, fantastic idea well done. I do not know if your brain activity is :jester:great or scary I do not know how you dream this stuff up. Love them keep them coming.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

very interesting and neat...thx for sharing


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Excellent job on the mechanics as well as the shack


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Another top notch job Oliver. Eventually you'll have enough of these to open your own roadside shop of humor.


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I love it.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Love it Oliver, great job.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Now, that is a jook shack, if ever I saw one.......


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Oliver, you have a talent unlike any other I have ever known. Wonderful work. Now if we can just keep you from deciding you want to take over the world. :lol:


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Brilliant*

Absolutely brilliant Oliver !!
I hope to built an automaton at some stage; after my marble run; when I have completed my pantograph router (nearly there).

Thank you for taking the time to share this with us, you are truly inspirational !!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Phantabulous Oliver!

I am sincerely grateful that you included a reptile. That makes me feel warm all-over!

25 cents seems like a fair price to pay to avoid getting shot!

Otis


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually, in all honesty, Oliver, your attention to detail and working on small parts makes me very envious.

I want to see a photo shoot showing the tools you used to achieve that great result.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Oliver, you are a Mechano-ligna Artificer par excelence


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I just love how your mind words


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Oliver, another great project with a perfect presentation. 

This looks like an accident waiting to happen. A finger or two could be lost before they git shot. On the other hand it would cut the cost of gator feed.


----------



## forsey (Nov 18, 2012)

Outstanding, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oliver; was the 'gator jaw what the 'tacky' stuff was for? Gripping the coin?

Superbly done, Sir!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Oliver; was the 'gator jaw what the 'tacky' stuff was for? Gripping the coin?!


Yes, Dan, that's what I needed the 'tacky' stuff for. After reading everyone's suggestions I decided to take the empirical route and test stuff. I found that double-sided carpet tape (I use to temporarily hold stuff) worked well and still grabbed a coin after 250 attempts, so I used that.



jw2170 said:


> Actually, in all honesty, Oliver, your attention to detail and working on small parts makes me very envious.
> 
> I want to see a photo shoot showing the tools you used to achieve that great result.


No special tools James. The majority of the parts were cut using my 20-year-old, 9 inch Craftsman bandsaw. The front wall is 1/4 inch plywood and the other three walls are 1/8 inch plywood and were cut to size on the table saw. I used the bandsaw to rip the boards and battens for the wall from 1/16th inch (1.5 mm) basswood. The signs and boxes were all cut from thin basswood on the bandsaw. A few cuts needed to be made with the scrollsaw. A utility knife and xacto knife came in handy a few times. The most important "tool" was the FastCap 2P-10 gel adhesive I used to attach and assemble most of it. It's like super glue and you only have to hold things together with finger pressure for about a minute and you're done.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

beyond my pay grade...


----------



## knuttypine (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Gaffboat said:


> My latest automaton project is finally completed (well 99% anyway) so I can now share it with you. :dance3: As you can see, you can't proceed farther into the swamp where this shack is located without paying a toll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oliver,
What you have done is, IMHO, anyway, pure genius. It's stuff like what did that really makes me admire your skills and demands that I compliment you on it.

Jerry


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

:sold:
Thank you, Oliver, for that Fastcap link; you're a lifesaver! I have an immediate need for a glue with exactly their properties.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

You continue to amazed me.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Bah. PDF file won't open for me. Humbug.


----------



## JudgeMike (Feb 27, 2012)

Gaters & Guns... very well done. Excellent work!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm _very_ impressed with Oliver's artwork (signage)!
If anyone wanted to do similar things, but didn't feel confident about their handpainting ability, say logos or lettering, then something like this...using your computer and inkjet printer, might be of assistance:
https://store.opusartsupplies.com/sagro/storefront/store.php?mode=showproductdetail&product=13149


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> I'm _very_ impressed with Oliver's artwork (signage)!
> If anyone wanted to do similar things, but didn't feel confident about their handpainting ability, say logos or lettering, then something like this...using your computer and inkjet printer, might be of assistance:
> https://store.opusartsupplies.com/sagro/storefront/store.php?mode=showproductdetail&product=13149


Actually, Dan, I cheated (I know you find that shocking ... ). But I didn't use decals. I tried a new technique that worked surprisingly well and only uses glue. I'm going to start a new post called "Glue Transfer" so the info doesn't get lost in this thread.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Oliver, your imagination, skills and patience never cease to astound me. Not only was the project 100% professional but the presentation, well what can I say about that, superb is the best I can think of on the spur of the moment.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Best effort so far Oliver. N


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

neville9999 said:


> Best effort so far Oliver. N


Oliver I saved the PDF, the whole thing is very neat. Neville


----------



## a deaf guy (Apr 21, 2014)

I would love to see the plans for this. I have done an exploding out house using a mouse trap. That was and is a hoot when used on the unexpecting.


----------



## a deaf guy (Apr 21, 2014)

*Many thanks*

This a terrific. Many thanks. I will try my skills as soon as I get my present projects done.


----------



## joeyd (Mar 2, 2014)

*Amazing*

Oliver, that is awsome, I am from southwest Louisiana, and you have captured my dream home. Great job, JoeyD


----------

